# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  World Swords

## woodrow page

Got a lead on a good book...

http://www.britishmilitaryswords.co....lications.html

World Swords. Seems interesting. Your opinion?

Thanks!

----------


## Peter Walker

> Got a lead on a good book...
> 
> http://www.britishmilitaryswords.co....lications.html
> 
> World Swords. Seems interesting. Your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


WP,

I just got my copy in the post 2 days ago, the author, Harvey JS Withers is a regular on SFI...

Its a nice big glossy book ...a 'coffee table book on steriods' !!. I'm not knocking it ...as I like it .....its just that it is such a huge undertaking to try to cover swords from 1400 to 1945 ! so if you specialise like most collectors in one area or theme...there naturally isn't enough info or pictures/examples to satisfy you....It does seem however to be a good introduction to the variety of swords found around the world ! 

My copy is the first edition (2006) and whilst one may think it is out of date as a 'price guide for collectors'.....just looking at my narrow field of collecting (British swords from 1796 to WW1) the prices seem to be inflated a little... 'top dollar'.. compared to prices I see on the internet and from some dealers (but this is only my view on my very specific field). That being said, Harvey does say they are for specimens in good condition. He also says the book is aimed to be an entry level book suited to newer collectors (like me).  

Harvey does provide a brief Bibligraphy which points the new collector to other more specific books (in my case the out of print Robsons 'Swords of the British Army' etc) which look into certain fields with more depth.  

In the wash-up I think its worth the money, especially if you can get a first edition copy at a discounted rate (he may well be preparing a second edition)
the discounted copies can be found at the 'Naval & Military Press Ltd' website. (sorry Harvey ! you are still getting the royalties though !)

Peter

----------


## woodrow page

Thanks for that...

Ordered and received from the source and the author even autographed 
the copy. Thanks Harvey!

Its a great book and even with the exchange rate and shipping from England
to US a good deal for $55.00 US. 

  It is a excellent coffee table book with nice pictures and baseline pricing.
A great starter book to get your feet wet in swords.

----------


## Michael Callaghan

Hi, I like the book, ok the prices are a bit out, but so are many on dealers sites, I think that one thing it will do is stop someone falling into a few pit holes with dating a sword. for the money very good.
michael

----------

